# Первый инструмент - Кнопочный Weltmeister



## p65000 (18 Ноя 2021)

Здравствуйте, друзья.

Решил исполнить старую мечту и попробовать научиться играть на баяне.
Долго читал, что выбрать новичку, потом вдруг подфартило - у знакомых оказался вот такой унаследованный вельтмайстер (который, правда, несколько лет лежал в футляре без дела).
Хотя, он наверное не баян, а кнопочный аккордеон? Но мне на этой стадии не важно.

Первичный осмотр (почитав статьи и посмотрев ютуб):
Внешнее состояние хорошее.
Компрессия вполне неплохая.
Все голоса работают. Ничего не западает. Один дребезжит. Часть голосов менее отзывчивые, чем остальные.
Переклюк 2/3 голоса работает.
Мне кажется, нужна настройка.
Звучит очень приятно - думаю, мы подружимся.

Одна беда - от всего слегка отдает сигаретами. Не то, чтобы вырви глаз, но мне, некурящему, запах заметен.
Ремешки куплю новые, сеточки переклеить легко (да и черные ему лучше подойдут).
Читал, что все части стоит протереть раствором уксуса и изопропила 50/50 - можно ли такой смесью натирать целлулоид?
Какие еще есть способы избавиться от запаха (вариант начать курить и не париться не рассматривается).

Хотелось бы провести быстрый косметический ремонт и отладить и настроить все, что надо отладить и настроить, прежде, чем начинать учиться играть.
Я лучше неделю - две изнутри со всем разберусь, познакомлюсь, чем сразу спешить играть.
Работу проводить собираюсь сам - я гитарный мастер, руки не трясутся и растут откуда надо. Думаю, мне будет по силам.

Если ли какие ссылки на хорошие статьи,книги, видео где объясняется, как проводить настройку и ремонт? Что надо смазать (и чем), что надо подстроить?

Снял решетку - внутри все выглядит прилично, но до голосов так и не добрался - не понял, как разбирать.

ПС учиться играть собираюсь по трехгодичному курсу Басурманова - хороший ли это учебник, и стоит ли еще чего почитать?

Заранее благодарю за советы.


----------



## Eugenie R. (19 Ноя 2021)

Приветствую!
Расскажу, что меня - я тоже новичок - заставило отказаться от самоучителя Басурманова. Первое и основное - у Басурманова нумерация пальцев для аппликатуры начинается с указательного, то есть указательный помечается номером 1, средний - номером 2 и тд. Большой почти не используется, а когда используется, имеет номер 0. В современной же аппликатуре больй палец нумеруется как 1, указательный - 2, и т.д. Поскольку только одним самоучителем пользоваться не получается, хочется накачать себе нот, то путаница с аппликатурой мешает. 
И второй момент - про положения правой руки. Он придает большое внимание т.н. первому положению, то есть когда косточки пальцев расположены перпендикулярно грифу. А сейчас вроде бы так уже и не играют почти - по крайней мере на всех видео профессионалов используется только второе ( по Басурманову) положение руки - косточки пальцев параллельно грифу. А на это переключение положений сил уходит немеряно, меня этюд со стр. 191 первого года обучения уже на месяц подвесил Оно, конечно, для общего развития полезно, но обучение тормозит.
Может, профессионалы меня поправят, если я где что не так сказала


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2021)

p65000, 
Оно понятно, что халява, но лучше было бы заиметь чтоньть с нормальной, а не утопленной клавиатурой. На этой только пальцы ломать ИМХО


----------



## Rinat Garifullin (19 Ноя 2021)

Против запаха здесь встречал несколько советов, например
(1), (2) и (3)


----------



## ugly (19 Ноя 2021)

Мне непонятно предубеждение перед такой клавиатурой.
Можно же подъём кнопок так отрегулировать, чтобы они в крышку не упапливались...

А голоса внутри, чтобы до них добраться - располовинить надо. Гвоздики вынуть, что мех держат, и располовинить.
Скорее всего с залогами будет всё плохо, может и с мастикой тоже.


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2021)

ugly, 

Ну а Вы сами пробовали на ней играть? Вот именно из попыток такое предубеждение и идет.


----------



## p65000 (19 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо, друзья. 

Возможно, глупый вопрос, но если снять крышку с клавиатуры, то получится не то же самое, что и открытая? Или тут более тонкие хитрости?
Если без крышки нормально играть хотябы пол года, то там я уже сообразить должен, дружу я с баяном, или нет. Тогда можно и "апгрейд" купить, если дальше играть буду. Или этого зверя переделать - с рубанком я на "ты".


----------



## p65000 (19 Ноя 2021)

Друзья, порылся сегодня в этом вельтмайстере. Сам себе создал вчера вечером проблему - протер хорошенько все кнопки чистящими средствами, случайно чуток намочил отверстия с левой стороны. Фанера на паре кнопок подмокла, ее расперло, кнопки стали западать. 
Разобрал басовую клавиатуру, прошелся по проблемным отверстиям напильником - сначала взрыв мозга был от всех рычажков, потом все собрал - теперь снова играет.

Протер корпус смесью уксуса и изопропила 50-50. Целлулойд больше не пахнет. Деревяхи внутри все еще отдают табаком.
Вопрос: может ли быть какой вред, если я по всей фанере и деревяшкам изнутри пробегусь шеллаком? Запах табака должен после такой обработки от деревяшек больше не исходить. 

С правой стороны пока не понял, как снимать клаву. Вся конструкция на вид держится одной пластиной, но ее загораживают рычажки. По всей видимости, надо тонкой отверткой залезть в щели между рычагами.
Хочу заменить войлоковую продкладку под клавишами - убрать еще один зловонный элемент, и посмотреть, как колодки клапанов устроены.

Отсоединил мех с правой стороны - прокладку надо менять. Сейчас там старый кусок кожи толщиной 1мм. Если использовать оконный уплотнитель, искать 2мм толщиной, или чем больше, тем лучше - брать 3мм?


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2021)

p65000, 

Таааак.... Еще один "мастер" наклевывается  С замены чегоньть все и начинается 

P.S. курите форум... Ответы на все вопросы уже даны...


----------



## p65000 (19 Ноя 2021)

Дык я уже давно мастер, только не по баянам, а по щипковым.  
А на настроенном инструменте всегда играть приятнее.

Залоги - это то же, что и лайки? 
(А я то думал, "лайки" это то, что ютюберам надо ставить...)

С лайками беда. На вид надо менять почти все. Где ссохлись и укоротились, где чуток криво стоят, где отогнулись сильно. А немцы еще и одной толщины кожу поставили везде. Из того, что прочитал, лайки даже внутри резонаторов можно менять, не вынимая планок.
Почитаю еще, потом, как найдется свободное время, буду по резонатору исправлять.

Мастика почти везде выглядит нормально. В паре мест заметил подозрительные трещины - можно мастику переплавить по старой паяльником, или надо вырезать планку и на новую мастику клеить? 

Будем потихоньку подлечивать пациента.


----------



## globus (20 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Если использовать оконный уплотнитель, искать 2мм толщиной, или чем больше, тем лучше - брать 3мм?


Чем меньше, тем лучше, но чтобы щели перекрыло. А то потом мех не натянуть.



p65000 написал(а):


> можно мастику переплавить по старой паяльником, или надо вырезать планку и на новую мастику клеить?


По старой пройтись.


----------



## ugly (20 Ноя 2021)

Для своего возраста он неплохо сохранился. Обычно с такими инструментами всё намного хуже.


----------



## p65000 (21 Ноя 2021)

Всем спасибо за советы.
Штудирую материалы, потихоньку гоняю гаммы (пока только правой) - весь день вчера в обнимку с ним сидел.

ugly - да, еще и на язычках почти ржавчины нет!

Протирка уксусом и изопропилом избавила баян почти полностью от неприятных запахов. Кофр стал намного лучше, но полностью не вылечился - покрою его лаком, тонким слоем.

Одна серьезная проблема таки нашлась - если тянуть аккорд левой, то правая клавиатура "задыхается" и новые ноты не звучат.
Тобишь:
1) Если тянуть правую ноту и нажимать левые, то все играет, причем правые язычки не гаснут.
2) Если тянуть левую ноту, или, тем более, аккорд и нажимать правые, то звука справа либо вообще не идет, либо идет намного тише, чем басы.
3) Если играть только на правой клавиатуре, то у трети клавиш звук идет не сразу, а сначала слышно, как воздух громко шипит пол секунды через планки, пока язычки не раскачаются.

Если играть медленно/тихо, то проблема усиливается.

Если я правильно провел диагноз, то справа недостаточно воздуха, чтобы раскачать язычки. Велика ли вероятность, что замена лаек и отстройка высот язычков вылечит эту проблему? Или тут что-то еще может вызывать подобные сиптомы?


----------



## globus (21 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Или тут что-то еще может вызывать подобные сиптомы?


Утечка под сам корпус резонатора, между декой, под голоса или вбок куда.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> весь день вчера в обнимку с ним сидел.


Очень сбалансированное решение. Надо все силы и мозги приложить, постараться довести этот инструмент до идеального состояния. Усвоить терминологию, приобрести навыки. Появится понимание работы каждого элемента, и желание двигаться дальше.
Когда понимание придёт, надо очень аккуратно (ОЧЕНЬ аккуратно!) упаковать этот баян в качественную упаковку, и нести на помойку. С багажом навыков идти искать нормальный баян.


----------



## p65000 (21 Ноя 2021)

Да, я сам понял, что надо покупать нормальный. Вот, присмотрел себе новый Weltmeister Supita II. Только у него 5 рядов кнопок справа и 6 слева - насколько хорошо такой подойдет для разучивания гамм на первых этапах обучения, если заниматься по пол часа в день? Когда освою гаммы, куплю чего-нибудь покруче.
Цена не вопрос - дети зимой без курток поживут, чтоб им жизнь маслом не казалась. 

А если на полном серьезе, то что есть "нормальный", и чем он будет лучше этого старичка (с отсроенными резонаторами, клавой и без утечек). Имхо, если затянет, то все равно потом искать апгрейд, а если брошу, так и пес с ним.


----------



## ugly (21 Ноя 2021)

Проверить, не повело ли резонаторы и деки. Деки в нём скорее всего фанерные...

"Нормальный" будет с алюминиевыми деками, шторки будут уже в них.


----------



## p65000 (21 Ноя 2021)

Деки точно фанерные. Вся коробка фанерная.

Под "нормальным" я имел ввиду какие модели поискать, когда (если) таки придет время сменить инструмент.

А деки вообще влияют на качество звука (и почему они тогда не еловые?)? Или только на плотность прилегания резонаторов и клапанов?


----------



## ugly (21 Ноя 2021)

Деки на звук не влияют.

На любительском уровне нормальных баянов много, но практически все они из советского прошлого, т.е. тоже потребуют ремонта в той или иной степени.


----------



## p65000 (21 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо. Значит, разницы особой между откапиталленым вельтом и откапиталенным чем-то еще не будет?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Чем меньше, тем лучше, но чтобы щели перекрыло. А то потом мех не натянуть.
> 
> 
> По старой пройтись.


Ни в коем случае. Если мастика начала трескаться, значит она пересохла. Вы сами говорите, что инструмент старый.
Однозначно, полная перезаливка всего инструмента!
Все лайки снимать, восстанавливать геометрию, переклеивать. 
После этого полностью настраивать.
Перед настройкой устранить возможные причины сифона: 
1) повело резонаторы (шлифануть поверхность), 
2) сломаны, либо плохо работают шторки (разобрать почистить, смазать графитом), 
3) перетянуты крепления резонаторов, тогда резонаторы в центральной части могут изгибаться в дугу и подсасывать воздух,
4) негерметичность деки. Проверить стыки деки и корпуса, пролить клеем либо воском, либо горячим пистолетом.

После этого сборка, настройка.

Если хотите довести инструмент до ума, то потом нужно произвести регулировку механик (выравнивание правой клавитуры, устранение люфтов в левой механике и т.д. Про прокладки между мехом и полукорпусами вы уже сказали, меняйте. Ну и внешка - шлифовка - полировка. Не буду углубляться в детали, здесь на сайте есть много информации по каждому из этих вопросов. 

А вы говорите трещинки паяльником ... Давайте еще геморрой лечить степлером.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Спасибо. Значит, разницы особой между откапиталленым вельтом и откапиталенным чем-то еще не будет?


Если под "чем-то еще" вы подразумеваете отечественные аккордеоны, то откапиталенный Вальтмейстер и откапиталенная скажем "Березка" - это будут две БОЛЬШИЕ разницы. Качество механик, качество голосов (отсюда динамический диапазон, расход воздуха и др.) отличаются принципиально.


----------



## globus (21 Ноя 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Однозначно, полная перезаливка всего инструмента!


Если уж всё перезаливать, то, может быть, загерметизировать герметиком, а не мастикой или воском? Да хоть автомобильным, которых вагон, и текучие и нетекучие. Понятно, что не кислотным (уксусом пахнет), а нейтральным силиконовым.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Если уж всё перезаливать, то, может быть, загерметизировать герметиком, а не мастикой или воском? Да хоть автомобильным, которых вагон, и текучие и нетекучие. Понятно, что не кислотным (уксусом пахнет), а нейтральным силиконовым.


Нет. Голоса к резонатору только Воском. Их же ремонировать в будущем надо будет, снимать - ставить. С герметиком не снимите, либо много геморроя получите в будущем


----------



## p65000 (21 Ноя 2021)

Геморрой то как раз паяльником и лечат 

Игорь, благодарю за советы.
Я так понимаю, вельтмастер лучше "березки"? Или наоборот? Какая из разниц лучше?

Шторки (клапаны, открывающиеся клавишей?) работают нормально - я потыкался в них по углам папиросной бумажкой (использовал такую фишку когда чинил другу кларнет), прилегает нормально. Если утечка есть, то небольшая и из-за качества лаек на шторках.

Сам склонялся к перевосковке. Кто-нибудь воскует кисточкой?
Полазил по разным форумам, нашел видео (вроде как довольно уважаемого) мастера, который предлагает заливать воск с кисточки:





Перевод:
Очень важно использовать правильную мастику. Наносить можно обыкновенной кисточкой - никакие спец инструменты не нужны. Результат такой же, а шансов накосячить меньше.


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2021)

p65000, 

После долгих экспериментов пришел к паяльной ванне для воска и ложке из консервной банки. Итальянская ложка не пошла. Паяльник тоже для себя считаю некошерным. Плавить старую высохшую мастику смысл нулевой


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Геморрой то как раз паяльником и лечат
> 
> Игорь, благодарю за советы.
> Я так понимаю, вельтмастер лучше "березки"? Или наоборот? Какая из разниц лучше?
> ...


Обычно паяльником лечат нежелание отдавать деньги)))

Теперь о серьезном:
1. Вальтмейстер лучше Березки
2. Нет, шторки - это не клапана, открывающиеся клавишей. Это длинные тонкие полоски с отверстиями, которые перемещаются с помощью регистровой машинки и открывают либо закрывают доступ воздуха к тем или иным голосам.
Если шторка откроется не до конца, то может быть описанное вами шипение, запоздалый ответ голосов, неответ голосов на тихой звучности и т.д.
3. Спасибо за интересное видео. Кисточкой не пробовал, но интересно, будет возможнсть - испытаю этот метод. По видео вижу, что этот способ удобнее применять приполном демонтаже голосов с резонатора. Но когда перевосковывается один голос, кисть не доставит мастику в узкие щели между голосами. Я тоже перепробовал разные способы, остановился на заливке воска длинной пипеткой с узким вытянутым кончиком (купил на Али-экспресс пару за 100р). В отличии от кисточки и ложечки из консервной банки, предлагаемой выше, я контролирую подачу на воска с помощью резиновой груши на конце пипетки, поэтому могу сразу за один проход сделать слой толще или тоньше. Кисть на видео дает тонкий слой. Поэтому мастер делает два слоя. Посмотрите. К тому же, с пипеткой я заливаю самые узкие и глубокие щели между голосами, кто заливал басовые кусковые голоса на немцах, меня поймут))) (Есть секрет, пипетку веду не назад, а вперед носиком, и мастика, и пипетка должны быть хорошо разогреты ).


----------



## globus (23 Ноя 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Нет. Голоса к резонатору только Воском. Их же ремонировать в будущем надо будет, снимать - ставить. С герметиком не снимите, либо много геморроя получите в будущем


Я не настаиваю, боже упаси, но именно белый казанский автомобильный герметик крепко держит, если его не трогать, и легко отделяется - вот такой вот парадокс. Это ж не клей.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2021)

globus, 

Была у Семена Альтова юмореска про глухослепого водителя и инспектора ДПС. Заканчивалась она тем, что «налево обрыв, но Вам туда можно». Исключительно подходит к данной ситуации ИМХО….

Если чуть более серьезно, то эта тема обсасывалась на GA и на Мир баяна миллион раз и все было разжевано и разложено по полочкам. Не стоит ходить по кругу и задавать одни и те же вопросы, бесконечное количество раз... Читайте форум, а вот если не нашли ответ - задавайте вопрос!!! 
Это же касается и учебников. Прежде чем просить помощи, попытайтесь хоть что-то сделать самостоятельно. Без этого все равно Вам никто не сможет помочь, как бы не хотел это сделать!


----------



## p65000 (27 Ноя 2021)

Да я читаю, причем очень много. И этот, и другие форумы, книги.
Иногда полезнее (ну да, и всегда проще) задать вопрос.

Идея с герметиком интересная, но я мастику заварю - рецепт почти такой же, как мастика применяемая в шорном деле. Ее легко делать.

Заменил прокладку - утечка воздуха все еще есть, но стала чуть лучше. Баян из раскрытого положения в закрытое под своим весом переходит за 30 секунд (до замены прокладки было 27 сек). Буду искать щели уже во время дальнейшего ремонта.

Вопрос такой: Как я понял, на вельте гриф крепится к корпусу винтами с обратной стороны грифа. 
Если я сниму гриф, чтобы поработать над клавиатурой, он встанет обратно на свое прежнее место, или слегка сместится, и клапаны уже не будут закрывать отверстия в деке? Лайки старые просели, их надо менять, и над грифом можно поработать уже после их замены.


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2021)

p65000, 
Да это и не Вам адресовалось…


----------



## p65000 (27 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо, а я то думал что уже меня гонят отсюдова.
А я ведь еще даже не начал задавать вопросы по изготовлению своих голосов и планок...

Играю на вельтмейстере неделю и главный вопрос, который меня мучает, это почему ж я лет на 20 раньше не начал учиться.

В довесок к вопросу про гриф - про ход клавиш ответы на форуме нашел, а вот про толщину грифа, скажем, каким должно быть удобное расстояние между большим пальцем (за грифом) и средним, опущенным на средний ряд клавиатуры) - ничего не нашел. Крышку с клавиш я снял, но клавиатура наощупь слишком толстая.


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2021)

p65000, 

крышка ж там еще и центрирующую роль исполняет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> расстояние между большим пальцем (за грифом)


Я в общем почти не баянист. Но что Ваш большой палец делает за грифом? Им играют аккорды, это равноправный член. Может, эта динозавровая утопленная клавиатура мешает нормальному положению большого пальца? Баян же не гармонь немецко- русского строя, в нём большой палец играет как и все.


----------



## p65000 (27 Ноя 2021)

Центрирующую роль для клавиш? Они и так нормально стоят. Там металлическая пластина не дает рычагам елозить. Крышку снял в первый же день - с ней действительно было неудобно.

Какими членами надо играть на баяне я судить пока не могу - неделю его в руках держу. Спросите лет через 10


----------



## p65000 (28 Ноя 2021)

И еще вопросы. 

*Сбивка:*
Есть ли где видео про сбивку?
При сбивке важно, чтобы края планки стали прямыми/ровными? Или важно уменьшить только площадь зазора, даже если зазор вдоль планки станет неровным?
Так же, пример: если у язычка на конце сточен угол, есть ли смысл сбить планку, чтобы она прикрыла этот пустой угол?

Спасибо.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2021)

vev написал(а):


> лучше было бы заиметь чтоньть с нормальной, а не утопленной клавиатурой. На этой только пальцы ломать ИМХО


Соглашаясь с мнением


ugly написал(а):


> Мне непонятно предубеждение перед такой клавиатурой.
> Можно же подъём кнопок так отрегулировать, чтобы они в крышку не упапливались...


я вдруг подумал вот о чём. А почему никого не смущает левая клавиатура, ведь она практически на всех аккордеонах и баянах имеет именно такую конструкцию - кнопки утапливаются в отверстия горки?


----------



## kep (30 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А почему никого не смущает левая клавиатура, ведь она практически на всех аккордеонах и баянах имеет именно такую конструкцию - кнопки утапливаются в отверстия горки?


Французов засмущала:


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2021)

Я не имел в виду экзотику, а говорил о наиболее распространённых конструкциях.
А так-то "Каваньоло" далеко не первый в мире аккордеон с кнопками-грибками в левой.


----------



## p65000 (30 Ноя 2021)

С грибками слева довольно много аккордеонов на фото видел. Но если басс готовый, то есть ли особо разница, что там нажимать? 
Наверное, для выборки октуальнее?

К слову о Французах - почему так мало информации про французские аккордеоны? Про музыку и культуру очень много, а про сами инструменты почти нет. Они все на Итальянцах играли?


----------



## kep (30 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> К слову о Французах - почему так мало информации про французские аккордеоны? Про музыку и культуру очень много, а про сами инструменты почти нет. Они все на Итальянцах играли?


Навскидку:
Maugein
Cavagnolo
Fisart


----------



## p65000 (30 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо. 

Cavagnolo - кто бы мог подумать =)

С очень большим инетересом пролистал "Гармони, баяны, аккордеоны" Розенфельда и Иванова.
У кого-нибудь есть чертежи баянов? Пока чисто из праздного любопытства все это читаю.


----------



## globus (30 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> наиболее распространённых конструкциях.


У Ал. Ланина на однорядке мне лично интереснее правая клавиатура. Без полутонов. Это как так?


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Без полутонов. Это как так?


Это называется диатонический звукоряд, не такая уж и засекреченная штука.


----------



## p65000 (30 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Без полутонов. Это как так?


Так, аккордеон на 120 басов нужен тем, кто все еще ищет свои 16 нот. А эта гармошка для того, кто свои ноты уже нашел.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Так, аккордеон на 120 басов нужен тем, кто все еще ищет свои 16 нот. А эта гармошка для того, кто свои ноты уже нашел.


Вот точно! А то арфа, гусли...пошто столько струн, коли трёх балалаечных за глаза?


----------



## p65000 (30 Ноя 2021)

Три струны? Ну только если две из них в унисон настроены. 

Товарищи, сбивка - важно ли ей быть ровной, или дело только в площади (например, сбили центральную треть слота - слот стал неровным, но зазор меньше)? 
Какой длины и толщины лучше точить "сбиватели"/стамески? 
Лучше ли по этим стамесочкам постукивать молоточком, или зажать их в сверлильный станок и им запрессовать?


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Лучше ли по этим стамесочкам постукивать молоточком, или зажать их в сверлильный станок и им запрессовать?


Лучше прокатывать роликом. Желательно твердосплавным, например от плиткореза. Но для того нужно станок делать, а руки не доходят. Если есть твердое намерение, присмотритесь к такому координатному столу с алиэкспресса. У него оси X и Y уже будут, в качестве оси Z можно попробовать использовать сверлильный станок..


----------



## p65000 (1 Дек 2021)

Спасибо - у меня такой был с алика пару лет назад, я его очень быстро продал. В моем все очень хлипко сделано было, люфты жуткие. Может, просто плохой попался.


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2021)

Для данной задачи его "хлипкости" вполне достаточно. Глубину продавливания 0,1...0,2 мм держит стабильно. Нужно только убрать люфты в ласточкиных хвостах. К сожалению идея была реализована мной лишь в стадии эксперимента. Угробил пару роликовых стеклорезов и на этом получилась жирная пауза. Нужно роликовый узел довести до ума и вертикальную подачу сделать по-умному. Ролик для плиткореза купил в Леруа, но на этом пока всё.


----------



## p65000 (4 Дек 2021)

Друзья, пара вопросов:

1) Метки на правой клавиатуре - стоит ли ставить метки на C и F клавишах? Или это вред и бред?
Как мне представляется, в большинстве случаев эта насечка даст о себе знать только если промахнулся по нужной кнопке, а в таких случаях менять положение руки может быть уже слишком поздно?

2) Где можно почитать про правильную посадку, и про то, какие мышцы (и как) использовать при нажатии клавиш? Информации море, но очень много противоречий - например, Мирека посадку все ругают, а самоучитель хвалят.
Особенно в первой позиции у меня получается, что либо кисть заломлена, либо локоть задран вверх.

Основные принципы игры на (любом) инструменте понятны - удобное, расслабленное состояние мышц и суставов. Но хотелось бы запастись информацией к размышлению, чтобы потом уже прислушиваться к своим ощущениям и решать, что работает именно для меня.


----------



## glory (5 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> 2) Где можно почитать про правильную посадку, и про то, какие мышцы (и как) использовать при нажатии клавиш? ...Основные принципы игры на (любом) инструменте понятны - удобное, расслабленное состояние мышц и суставов.


Ну, и чего читать?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Дек 2021)

Коган. "У врат мастерства".
Но лучше всего с педагогом. Чтобы была моментальная обратная связь. Частные уроки - лучшее решение


----------



## p65000 (9 Дек 2021)

Спасибо.

Трёх недель знакомства с баянами хватило чтобы понять, что мне нужен не трехрядный баян, а пятирядный аккордеон. И большой палец, хоть и не член ещё, но теперь живёт над грифом.

Пока учусь на вельте, приобрел "кошку" чутку получше на полную реставрацию.

Вопрос мастерам - возникает ли когда-нибудь необходимость менять прокладку между люминевой декой, и деревянным корпусом? Тобишь если правый полукорпус разобран по частям, стоит ли для профилактики открутить деку и сменить прокладку, или оставить старую и просто перезалить воском стыки?

Коробочка годов эдак 50х, так что меняю все, что меняется.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Дек 2021)

Без фото не пойму никак, о чем речь...


----------



## p65000 (9 Дек 2021)

Люминевая дека привинчена к деревянной раме (фото изнутри).
Между декой и рамой с басовой стороны прокладка - с правой наверняка тоже есть, просто ее не видно (вполне логично - иначе через стык воздух будет травить).

С со стороны клапанов по стыку еще и пошлись воском (наверное, чтобы уж точно ничего не травило.

Вариант - просто новой мастикой пройтись с внешней стороны, или отвинтить деку, отодрать старую прокладку, приклеить новую, завинтить, пройтись новой мастикой.
Лень делать такую работу, если она не нужна, но если в итоге межде декой и корпусом будут щели, придется снова все разбирать


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> мне нужен не трехрядный баян, а пятирядный аккордеон.


Это как? У аккордеонов у всех есть белые клавиши и чёрные клавиши. Как их построить в пять рядов- ума не приложу. Это какая-то экзотическая модель?


----------



## p65000 (9 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это как? У аккордеонов у всех есть белые клавиши и чёрные клавиши. Как их построить в пять рядов- ума не приложу. Это какая-то экзотическая модель?


Кнопочный аккордеон?
Для меня баян - это все-таки два голоса в унисон, без регистров.
Вы же не хотите сказать, что французы, закусив круассаном с лягушачьими лапками и запив все это дело шампанским, брали в руки баян, чтобы играть мьюзеты?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (10 Дек 2021)

Ох, уйдем сейчас в сторону))
По существу вопроса. Я бы протянул шурупы по периметру деки, проверил заливку с обратной стороны. Если нет трещин, то не трогал бы, если есть трещины, то перезалил бы, предварительно удалив старую. Честно, не вижу заливку деки по периметру в соединении с корпусом...
Да, и накладку на шторки протер бы, пятна какие-то...
Еще совет. У вас шторки (полоски с прямоугольными окошками) металлические и дека металлическая. Стало быть трение будет значительное. Я всегда в таких случаях очищаю пары трения - шторки, деку, накладки на шторки (спирт, обезжириватель и др) - и смазываю графитом. Для этого использую очень мягкий карандаш от фирмы "Кох-и-нор",с маркировкой В6, В7, В8. Он хорошо наносится и не царапает аллюминий. Различные смазки с графитом , масло и тд использовать не стоит, они будут адсорбировать в себя пыль, что со временем сильно испортит работоспособность регистрового механизма. Поэтому только сухая смазка))


----------



## p65000 (10 Дек 2021)

Спасибо большое.

Разобрал, посмотрел - прокладка совсем в труху была, я ее заменил. Заливка была частичная - все очистил, залью по-новой.

Пятна на накладке на шторки - это остатки старой прокладки - я их потихоньку чищу и ставлю новую.

Спасибо за совет про смазку. Карандаш B7 где-то был.
Я поглядываю на свой тюбик "сухой" тефлоновой смазки Finish line - может кто использует? Я ее очень успешно применяю для оживления гитарной механики.


----------



## p65000 (10 Дек 2021)

ПС А Кузя куда-то пропал, так и не открыв мне тайну - правильно я классифицировал инструмент, или нет.
Наверное, махнул во Францию кушать круассаны с лягушачьими лапками, пить шампанское и слушать всемирно известных Парижских баянистов.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> А Кузя куда-то пропал, так и не открыв мне тайну - правильно я классифицировал инструмент, или нет.
> Наверное, махнул во Францию кушать круассаны с лягушачьими лапками, пить шампанское и слушать всемирно известных Парижских баянистов.


Уважаемый коллега! Считаю нелишним осмелиться дать скромный совет. Вы, когда напиваетесь до состояния, позволяющего лепить ахинею,- ложитесь в койку. А как это состояние пройдёт- заходИте на форум.


----------



## MAN (10 Дек 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Ох, уйдем сейчас в сторону))


А при желании уйти в эту сторону, как мне кажется, можно вспомнить незаслуженно забытую тему и продолжить её: Гармонь - душа Российских просторов!


----------



## p65000 (10 Дек 2021)

Да я не пью и не курю уже 9 лет, чего и вам советую. Может сразу сознание прояснится.


----------



## p65000 (19 Дек 2021)

Поспрашивал знакомых французов - никто никогда не слышал про Парижских баянистов. Хотя вроде даже звучит очень по-французски. "Ле Баян".
Зато смог отыскать фото французского баяна. Как и водится у баянов, с тремя голосами настроенными в мьюзет, для достижения "того самого" баянного звука.  
Почему-то баян висит на заборе, а французского баяниста на фото нет - наверное, висит на соседнем столбе за кадром.


----------



## p65000 (19 Дек 2021)

Теперь по теме 

Учусь по Басурманову, и в каждом втором примере хочется переделать аппликатуру.
Сегодня начал играть этюды из сборника ДМШ Музичной Украины - та же история.
Уже в 3 примере какой-то непонятный скачок первым (по старой системе) пальцем в 4 такте.
Тут какой-то скрытый смысл, или лучше играть как мне удобнее (в данном случае 4 и 3)?


----------



## MAN (19 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Учусь по Басурманову


Вам знакомые басур, пардон, французы этого автора посоветовали?


----------



## p65000 (19 Дек 2021)

Мне, кроме Евгении, никто вообще ничего дельного не посоветовал по самоучителям, хотя теме уже месяц. 

Вариант выкинуть моего Вольдемара на помойку не в счет. А на препода пока времени нет, и еще долго не будет.
Басурманов понравился тем, как он медленно и последовательно подает материал. Возраст, увы, не тот, когда новый материал быстро усваивается, да и времени на его усвоение мало.
Помимо басурмана, понравился учебник Шахова по аппликатуре. У Лондонова книга интересная на вид, но совсем новичку ее рано читать, имхо. И учебник по аппликатуре на пятирядке ждет, пока я свою французскую хроматическую кнопочную пятирядную мьюзетную гармонику неопределенной классификации пересоберу.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> пока я свою французскую хроматическую кнопочную пятирядную мьюзетную гармонику неопределенной классификации пересоберу


А что же там неопределенного? Пятирядка системы "C", левая рука если готовая, то 3х3 или 3 басовых ряда, безумно удобная.
Собственно, вот все раскладки, Роланд их де-факто стандартизировал.


----------



## p65000 (20 Дек 2021)

Да, дело не в раскладке. У меня B-griff справа и готовая 3+3 слева.
Просто товарищ kuzalogly, выдвинул гипотезу, что кнопочных аккордеонов не бывает, а любая хроматическая гармошка с кнопками в правой - это баян. Вот я и фантазирую на эту тему, о парижских мьюзетных баянах. 
Все-таки, речь о музыкальных инструментах, и если французский кнопарь звучит в розлив как аккордеон, и используется для аккордеонного репертуара, то это - аккордеон, пускай и кнопочный, имхо. А баян с унисонной настройкой звучит иначе, и репертуар для него другой.
Впрочем, кузя вместо адекватной дискуссии отпетросянил что-то про свою любимую выпивку (копипастнул свое же сообщение из соседней темы  ) и был таков.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Впрочем, кузя вместо адекватной дискуссии отпетросянил что-то про свою любимую выпивку (копипастнул свое же сообщение из соседней темы  ) и был таков.


Есть правильное место для "пойдем выйдем, про баян поговорим" - Гармонь - душа Российских просторов!
Там уже столько носов набок сворочено - не перечесть. И Kuzalogly там обретается с самого начала - видимо, Вас ждет.
А если всерьез, обратите внимание на профиль собеседника:

Год вступления, количество сообщений и реакций на них (обычно благодарностей). При таком партийном стаже уж с десяток дискуссий на ту же тему я вам гарантирую. Представляете размеры набитой оскомины?
Это не значит, что дискуссии не надо, но это значит, что ее надо _продолжать_, а не начинать в 11-й раз сначала. Прочтите вышеупомянутое, а также найденное с помощью поиска на сайте - и ждем Вас со свежими мыслями.


----------



## p65000 (20 Дек 2021)

Так дело не в количестве сообщений, а в их качестве. Если половина из них такого же содержания и в том же неподражаемом стиле, как #62 в этой теме, то зачем, спрашивается, вообще писать


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Так дело не в количестве сообщений, а в их качестве. Если половина из них такого же содержания и в том же неподражаемом стиле, как #62 в этой теме, то зачем, спрашивается, вообще писать


Вы невнимательно прочитали. Добейтесь соотношения 1169 сообщений / 584 реакции = 2 и мы сможем поговорить о Вашем неподражаемом стиле.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> то зачем, спрашивается, вообще писать


Дорогой коллега. Мне 60 лет, и Вас я совсем не знаю. С какого перепугу и кто Вам дал право называть меня "Кузя" и хамить- я не в курсе. Не хочу устраивать разборки с дурно воспитанными форумчанами, и не буду. Просто в игнор. Не забудьте Админа назвать "Кепчик", а Модератора "Женюрик". Будет выглядеть ровно таким же образом.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2021)




----------



## p65000 (21 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Вы невнимательно прочитали. Добейтесь соотношения 1169 сообщений / 584 реакции = 2 и мы сможем поговорить о Вашем неподражаемом стиле.


Грустно такое читать от администратора сайта.


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Грустно такое читать от администратора сайта.


Смешить не нанимался. Зато предсказывать будущее вполне могу. 
Следующее Ваше сообщение с обсуждением моральных качеств посетителей сайта повлечет предупреждение с ограничением прав сроком на месяц.


----------

